# 2020 Illinois finds and question



## Tool fan

just wanted to start up the new thread


----------



## wade

Howdy @Tool fan and Everyone!!
Wade here...
i say Excellent Excellent Excellent
Excellent Timing Tool fan..
Get it Goin.. i Hope Robinbluebird and Myself get time to Cross the River and Hunt some with Yall in Illinois in 2020
we've always seen pictures and heard stories from Neighbors Whom went over for a day..and came back with Coolers Full..
and the times we've driven down I-57 on our way to Dallas Texas..we have spoted miles upon miles of some Really Beautiful and Obvious Good Morel Territory..


----------



## Tool fan

wade said:


> Howdy @Tool fan and Everyone!!
> Wade here...
> i say Excellent Excellent Excellent
> Excellent Timing Tool fan..
> Get it Goin.. i Hope Robinbluebird and Myself get time to Cross the River and Hunt some with Yall in Illinois in 2020
> we've always seen pictures and heard stories from Neighbors Whom went over for a day..and came back with Coolers Full..
> and the times we've driven down I-57 on our way to Dallas Texas..we have spoted miles upon miles of some Really Beautiful and Obvious Good Morel Territory..


Ya I’m far from there in rock island county west central or so my best spot is actually in Iowa go figure


----------



## wade

it's on down in Georgia Yall
on @pastorj 's Thread .
get ya 2 pair a boots and a rain coat Ready !


----------



## Tool fan

Thanks wade


----------



## Tool fan

I’m watching everywhere


----------



## pastorj

Congrats!!!

When you get a chance can we get a pic with a newspaper?

A few were found in the Augusta area as well.

Proof will be posted later


----------



## Tool fan

pastorj said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> When you get a chance can we get a pic with a newspaper?
> 
> A few were found in the Augusta area as well.
> 
> Proof will be posted later


 hey pastorj wade was just showing IL that there where finds in GA to let us know of the progression and of course to fire us up P.S. I think wade has the fever


----------



## Tool fan

Is there anyone near me


----------



## wade

Now All of us ...Knowing that any prediction is just a Guess.. coupled with information and Our past seasons to compare it to...
Still i Feel compelled to post that...
from what i see and am Feeling is !!!
This looks like the Making of a Very Normal Season for Everyone of Us
from South and all the Way Northward
as Our Progression Pop Pop Pops.
but we just don't Really know, do we
as for what is Certain;
*The Mystery and Our Love of the Hunt
Will Always Be....
and in My Head and Heart I'm again and always, Waiting, Watching and Scouting and Hoping and Hunting & Hunting & Hunting, BELIEVEING and Knowing that one of these Seasons We Will all find Ourselves...
Out There Standing right in the middle of the Biggest Popping FLUSH of Morels and Fungi
that any of Us alive today have Ever seen..
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
i Remember My Great Grandad talking about it when i was just a Boy...
There were So.. So Many Morels its all They ate for Months... Any Place a They would step in the woods.. 
Morels Were Everywhere...
i Believe and am sure this Same ..
" Hundred Year Hunt "
will happen again in Our Time....
i Expect it.. i Have a Love for it..
" I Won't Know if I Don't Go "
So i keep Hunting....


----------



## Tool fan

I’m with you @ wade


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> I’m with you @ wade


Right on Bro...Lets Do it !


----------



## maxtoolin

Tool fan said:


> Is there anyone near me


I'm in West KY 38min. South west of Paducah, KY.


----------



## jaybo

Winter is now long in the tooth with the first signs of spring showing in Northern Il. Crocus and daffodils are sending up shoots in the typical fashion. Too soon to predict if it's going to be an early or good year, but a little over a month from now we might have a better idea. Southern Illinois is roughly 3 weeks away (give or take) from their first morels, with Northern Illinois about 7 (or so) weeks away. We shall see...


----------



## wade

Howdy John @JohnS42 
and to any New Folks on here
We Welcome You to Enjoy and be Happy. 
so..if you will go or have now gone back a few years and begin reading forward till present..
you be finding yourself self..
as if you are almost out there living and learning and exploring and enjoying right beside all of us Awesome Caracters..
Woodsman Outdoorsman Naturalist
self Reliant Last of the Frontiersmen..
its an Everything Read...
a Novel, a Poem, a Love story,
an Adventure, a Hunters log, and a Drama
a Comedy, a Documentary..
its Also a Family with a Love for the Hunt
its a Legacy..and its More.. its Anything and its Everything..
and any Questions that anyone has are already Answered in all our Pages and Postings Past...
After Reading You Should Feel Good..
You Will Know Us..
just all Good Good.. And Win Win
So John ...Read Read... Enjoy Enjoy
then Come back and Join in with us
and then Ask Questions..
Many of Us have Hunted, Hundreds and Hundreds again of Miles Loving looking Enjoying Learning.. Finding Morels and Other Fungi... and we are all good Friendly Folks here...
and We will Help You John..
Still i think Yourself putting in the Efforts Reading up to date Local and in near by States
is of the First and Most Help with Benefits you can gain in No other way.
go back John.. go back a few years
and Read who we are and where we've been .. Then Join in With us Now..
@JohnS42
Thank You Sir
from Wade..


----------



## Tool fan

Went for a walk today


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Tool fan

@wade you don’t know if you don’t go 
Not that I was going to find morels but time to start hiking


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> @wade you don’t know if you don’t go
> Not that I was going to find morels but time to start hiking


JOHN CONNER IT IS TIME


----------



## Tool fan

Wade how many miles north of you am I ?


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> Wade how many miles north of you am I ?


probably 350


----------



## Tool fan

So there may actually be something green in your neck of the woods


----------



## wade

yes wheat in the fields


----------



## Already Gone

Happy Spring, bromigos!
Wade - i have a garlic question:
What is the best variety of garlic to plant in the spring(missed planting it again last fall due to waterfowl season)?


----------



## wade

gou can still plant any type you want and they will still make..but plant now or soon asap 4 - 6 inches deep ...12 inches apart


----------



## jaybo

It's supposedly on in southern Illinois, which would make them about 10 days early on average:

Even if the sighting isn't legit (not saying it is or it isn't), it's about time down there.

The trend is for the northern Illinois temps to be above average through next week. If the trend continues we could have an early start as well.


----------



## Tool fan

jaybo said:


> It's supposedly on in southern Illinois, which would make them about 10 days early on average:
> 
> Even if the sighting isn't legit (not saying it is or it isn't), it's about time down there.
> 
> The trend is for the northern Illinois temps to be above average through next week. If the trend continues we could have an early start as well.


Ya I’m thinking beginning of April or so for my spots maybe first weekend


----------



## Already Gone

wade said:


> 12 inches apart


I am planting raised beds. Do you think that planting closer will have a negative effect on yield?


Tool fan said:


> Ya I’m thinking beginning of April or so for my spots maybe first weekend


Take a thermometer. And "don't forget to take a towel".


----------



## wade

Already Gone said:


> I am planting raised beds. Do you think that planting closer will have a negative effect on yield?
> Take a thermometer. And "don't forget to take a towel".


6-8-10 if fine. 12" allows an easy working width between plants ..
6" will effect and have less yeild


----------



## Already Gone

8" it is then. I have a pound each of Killarney Red and Georgia Crystal on the way.

It's been snowing most of the day in NE IL - but it ain't stickin'. We will have at least a month of seed starting, garlic planting, sausage making, and fish smoking before the mighty morel ravages our agenda for a few weeks.


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Already Gone

Is that a European paper wasp?


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> Is that a European paper wasp?


No it’s a mosquito


----------



## Tool fan

My phone would not take a good picture


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> My phone would not take a good picture


Perhaps not. But you could have used it to smash that bastard in the corner.


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> Perhaps not. But you could have used it to smash that bastard in the corner.


Lmao ya he died


----------



## Tool fan

Another find in il


----------



## Tool fan

Here we go
How can this virus ruin
Mushroom season


----------



## Tool fan

Another fb find in il


----------



## breesha

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 25556
> Here we go
> How can this virus ruin
> Mushroom season


All my spots are in state parks and wildlife areas.....I’m beyond disappointed right now. I really can’t believe this is happening. I don’t come within 100 feet of anyone when I’m out there anyway! Ridiculous.


----------



## Already Gone

There will be no one there to run you out, either.
If someone approaches(uniformed or not), you can whip out a dust mask and start coughing.


----------



## morelsxs

breesha said:


> All my spots are in state parks and wildlife areas.....I’m beyond disappointed right now. I really can’t believe this is happening. I don’t come within 100 feet of anyone when I’m out there anyway! Ridiculous.


It is straight ridiculous!! I'd be takin' my chances. Have someone drop me off . . .


----------



## breesha

morelsxs said:


> It is straight ridiculous!! I'd be takin' my chances. Have someone drop me off . . .


That’s actually what I told someone today that I was going to do...Haha!


----------



## jdaniels313

Out here in CA the Governor closed all state land, all bars & restaurants and all "non-essential" businesses! He also got the National Guard prepped & ready! No social gatherings of 10 or more people; all concerts,plays, & movie houses closed to! I swear we're about ready to have martial law out here....it sucks!!


----------



## Tool fan

jdaniels313 said:


> Out here in CA the Governor closed all state land, all bars & restaurants and all "non-essential" businesses! He also got the National Guard prepped & ready! No social gatherings of 10 or more people; all concerts,plays, & movie houses closed to! I swear we're about ready to have martial law out here....it sucks!!


Ya this sucks I hope our season isn’t over before it starts


----------



## wade

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

and to Anyone and Everyone ..

You Should Already Know Better ..

** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **

Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


----------



## Tool fan

My wife sent me this she said it was in dupage co that is northeast of me so idk my woods have no green in them yet


----------



## Already Gone

wade said:


> I Will Hunt..!
> 
> Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


It never comes off, Boss.

How will the virus ruin shroomin'?
Well, in my case, i was hoping to be recovered enough from a knee replacement to navigate the timber.
That ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> It never comes off, Boss.
> 
> How will the virus ruin shroomin'?
> Well, in my case, i was hoping to be recovered enough from a knee replacement to navigate the timber.
> That ain't gonna happen.


And


----------



## Already Gone

Shelter in place until April 7th.
What happens after that is the question.


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> Shelter in place until April 7th.
> What happens after that is the question.


Then they re-evaluate


----------



## jdaniels313

Already Gone said:


> Shelter in place until April 7th.
> What happens after that is the question.


(....or declare martial law) It's gettin' real weird. I know it's a new flu, but the press and the media is blowing it all out of proportion (in my humble opinion), I mean the regular flu has killed 150,000 people since Jan. 1st, and the corona virus about 9-10,000 since Dec. 2019. How come they NEVER mention that statistic? Is it really much different than a regular flu? They said over 85,000 have gotten it and recovered. Since I believe very little of what is said on the fake news, I'm concerned that we're not getting the whole story. I'm not sure what that means but....I got a feeling....Anyway it's not gonna keep me from hunting shrooms out in the woods that's for sure!!


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> I Will Hunt..!
> 
> We Will Hunt..!
> 
> I Will Hunt..!
> 
> We Will Hunt..!
> 
> We Will Hunt..!
> 
> We Will Hunt..!
> 
> I Will Hunt..!
> 
> and to Anyone and Everyone ..
> 
> You Should Already Know Better ..
> 
> ** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **
> 
> Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


That's the spirit Wade!


----------



## jdaniels313

Hey you guys, on a different note, March 26th is being considered "Fantastic Fungi Day". It's a film by Paul Stamets and Louis Schwartzberg and they are downloading it so everyone can see it for free.(but only that day) It's worth seeing! Just go to: fantasticfungi.com and follow the prompts. I'll post this in a couple other forums too. Happy Shroomin'.......
(Update: it's not free. You can rent for $4.95 or buy for $14.99. Sorry for the misinfo at first)


----------



## wade

jdaniels313 said:


> View attachment 25860
> Hey you guys, on a different note, March 26th is being considered "Fantastic Fungi Day". It's a film by Paul Stamets and Louis Schwartzberg and they are downloading it so everyone can see it for free.(but only that day) It's worth seeing! Just go to: fantasticfungi.com and follow the prompts. I'll post this in a couple other forums too. Happy Shroomin'.......
> (Update: it's not free. You can rent for $4.95 or buy for $14.99. Sorry for the misinfo at first)


Hey that's Awesome Thank You 
@jdaniels313


----------



## Tool fan

wade said:


> Hey that's Awesome Thank You
> @jdaniels313


Hey wade Paul stamets is the guy I was talking to you about in that video 


jdaniels313 said:


> View attachment 25860
> Hey you guys, on a different note, March 26th is being considered "Fantastic Fungi Day". It's a film by Paul Stamets and Louis Schwartzberg and they are downloading it so everyone can see it for free.(but only that day) It's worth seeing! Just go to: fantasticfungi.com and follow the prompts. I'll post this in a couple other forums too. Happy Shroomin'.......
> (Update: it's not free. You can rent for $4.95 or buy for $14.99. Sorry for the misinfo at first)


ty for posting this I would really like to c it if you have not check out paul on the joe rogin podcast that dude knows his stuff


----------



## wade

PAUL STAMETS..
PAUL STAMETS..
OK... I Might Remember Now..


----------



## Tool fan

Lol


----------



## Already Gone

jdaniels313 said:


> (....or declare martial law) It's gettin' real weird. I know it's a new flu, but the press and the media is blowing it all out of proportion (in my humble opinion), I mean the regular flu has killed 150,000 people since Jan. 1st, and the corona virus about 9-10,000 since Dec. 2019. How come they NEVER mention that statistic? Is it really much different than a regular flu? They said over 85,000 have gotten it and recovered. Since I believe very little of what is said on the fake news, I'm concerned that we're not getting the whole story. I'm not sure what that means but....I got a feeling....Anyway it's not gonna keep me from hunting shrooms out in the woods that's for sure!!


Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Tool fan

Here’s a few things I’m seeing 
And I’m getting pumped up
The pictures are from Johnson co


----------



## kb

jdaniels313 said:


> (....or declare martial law) It's gettin' real weird. I know it's a new flu, but the press and the media is blowing it all out of proportion (in my humble opinion), I mean the regular flu has killed 150,000 people since Jan. 1st, and the corona virus about 9-10,000 since Dec. 2019. How come they NEVER mention that statistic? Is it really much different than a regular flu? They said over 85,000 have gotten it and recovered. Since I believe very little of what is said on the fake news, I'm concerned that we're not getting the whole story. I'm not sure what that means but....I got a feeling....Anyway it's not gonna keep me from hunting shrooms out in the woods that's for sure!!


If they counted deaths every year for the flu, it would freak out every year. Hope they don't tank the economy to the point where riots occur. I am 60 and would gladly stay at home or in my car or the timber, then all the young could go about life. Only in retrospect will we know what the right thing to do was. Eventually we all will need some type of herd immunity to anything new, or it will just keep repeating. Happy shrooming. We may go your route here in Mo. also, but I don't see why 10 people in 3000 acres can matter.


----------



## Already Gone

Slippin' into the woods should be acceptable. Contact with other humans - not so much.

Anyone who does not take this seriously does it at their own peril - and worse, at the peril of others.

If you intend to go about your social lifestyle, a truck should hit you first. It's about _others!_


----------



## Tool fan

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 26054
> Just another update from the great morel It’s Blowing Up!!!!!
> Let’s get excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Tool fan

fbs finds so far


----------



## Already Gone

They are coming.
Don't fire until you see the whites of their eyes.
We are weeks away up here. Best of luck to my southern brothers and sisters!

Don't forget the tick repellent.


----------



## Almost There

kb said:


> If they counted deaths every year for the flu, it would freak out every year. Hope they don't tank the economy to the point where riots occur. I am 60 and would gladly stay at home or in my car or the timber, then all the young could go about life. Only in retrospect will we know what the right thing to do was. Eventually we all will need some type of herd immunity to anything new, or it will just keep repeating. Happy shrooming. We may go your route here in Mo. also, but I don't see why 10 people in 3000 acres can matter.


----------



## kb

Already Gone said:


> They are coming.
> Don't fire until you see the whites of their eyes.
> We are weeks away up here. Best of luck to my southern brothers and sisters!
> 
> Don't forget the tick repellent.


Careful with your post there or the diversity police will be on you like ________ on rice.


----------



## Already Gone

kb said:


> Careful with your post there or the diversity police will be on you like ________ on rice.


So Colonel Prescott was a racist?!? You read something that was not there.


----------



## MRFCookCounty

Anyone in Northern Illinois see any Stinging Nettle while out on a walk about? I know it's not a mushroom question...


----------



## Tool fan

No sorry


----------



## Already Gone

MRFCookCounty said:


> Anyone in Northern Illinois see any Stinging Nettle while out on a walk about? I know it's not a mushroom question...


The dog, quad, and i covered about four miles of prime territory today and saw nothing green over one inch tall.

As long as it is legal to "get groceries", it should be legal to forage. Way safer - better, too.


----------



## Already Gone

Sorry - we were about a mile north of the Ronny Raygun.


----------



## shroomsearcher

jdaniels313 said:


> View attachment 25860
> Hey you guys, on a different note, March 26th is being considered "Fantastic Fungi Day". It's a film by Paul Stamets and Louis Schwartzberg and they are downloading it so everyone can see it for free.(but only that day) It's worth seeing! Just go to: fantasticfungi.com and follow the prompts. I'll post this in a couple other forums too. Happy Shroomin'.......
> (Update: it's not free. You can rent for $4.95 or buy for $14.99. Sorry for the misinfo at first)


Watched it today. Pretty fascinating movie. Rented it for the $4.95. Thought I had wasted my money since it took a few attempts to get it to stream properly, but eventually it did. If you dig shrooms, it's well worth watching. Mind you, this is not a "mushroom hunting" video! It's a lot more than that. 

Turns out there's a lot of deep scientific research going into mushrooms and how they interact with their ecosystem. Thought I knew something about mycology. Turns out I really knew very little! 



Tool fan said:


> Hey wade Paul stamets is the guy I was talking to you about in that video
> 
> ty for posting this I would really like to c it if you have not check out paul on the joe rogin podcast that dude knows his stuff


Talk about a small world. In the film Paul Stamets mentions that he grew up in Columbiana, OH. That's a neat little town about a half hour drive from me in NE Ohio. His research has developed mycologically based insect repellents and killers that work on termites, ants, and other destructive pests. He has also developed a mycelium based product to help prevent the collapse of honey bee hives! Turns out the mushroom mycelia have anti-viral and anti-bacterial properties. 

The dude is brilliant, as is the director of the film. I doubt it will be nominated for many Oscars, but I heartily recommend it.


----------



## Tool fan

shroomsearcher said:


> Watched it today. Pretty fascinating movie. Rented it for the $4.95. Thought I had wasted my money since it took a few attempts to get it to stream properly, but eventually it did. If you dig shrooms, it's well worth watching. Mind you, this is not a "mushroom hunting" video! It's a lot more than that.
> 
> Turns out there's a lot of deep scientific research going into mushrooms and how they interact with their ecosystem. Thought I knew something about mycology. Turns out I really knew very little!
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a small world. In the film Paul Stamets mentions that he grew up in Columbiana, OH. That's a neat little town about a half hour drive from me in NE Ohio. His research has developed mycologically based insect repellents and killers that work on termites, ants, and other destructive pests. He has also developed a mycelium based product to help prevent the collapse of honey bee hives! Turns out the mushroom mycelia have anti-viral and anti-bacterial properties.
> 
> The dude is brilliant, as is the director of the film. I doubt it will be nominated for many Oscars, but I heartily recommend it.


Paul has several videos on utube worth watching also


----------



## kb

Already Gone said:


> So Colonel Prescott was a racist?!? You read something that was not there.


Being sarcastic dude. Sorry my meaning eluded you. I am personally sick to death of all the diversity for the sake of diversity garbage.


----------



## Already Gone

kb said:


> Being sarcastic dude. Sorry my meaning eluded you. I am personally sick to death of all the diversity for the sake of diversity garbage.


Your meaning eluded no one.


----------



## kb

Already Gone said:


> Your meaning eluded no one.


Guess your reply eluded me then. Just a little humor in a freaked out world.


----------



## wade

Already Gone said:


> Your meaning eluded no one.


Really;
because im still tryn to figure this one out


----------



## kb

wade said:


> Really;
> because im still tryn to figure this one out


 One of the problems with the web and texting. That's why I call people on the phone if at all possible. Hope you fill sacks,and that is my wish for one and all this and any morel season. God bless America the land of the free.


----------



## Toastyjakes

Getting closer for central Illinois... Went out and did some scouting in the warmth and sunshine of yesterday's beautiful day.. ground temps hit 60s yesterday as air temps hit 72 right after a nice thunderstorm... 

Didn't find anything but signs lol small sapling trees starting to get their leaves in, most others budding, lots of nice green moss and a few new forming crust fungi and some smaller toadstools... We are soooo close i can almost smell them
Remember to tell your beggar friends y'all:


----------



## jaybo

This is the latest progress map from the Illinois Morel Mushrooms FB page. In southern Illinois, they're finding yellows and blacks at this point. Here in northern Illinois, we've had more than adequate rains so far and relatively normal temperatures are forecast for this week. The next two weeks will be what determines when the northern Illinois kick-off is, but I'm guessing the Grundy County/southern Will county strip pits and mine tailings would start producing a few in around two weeks and maybe another 3 (more or less) for the rest of northern Illinois is my guess. In short, an "average" starting date at this point, but I'm just having fun guessing until it's time to hit the woods...


----------



## illinoisboy24

Is anyone on here from the richland county area. I’m new to this area and would like to know some places to go other than the parks since we can’t go to them.


----------



## Tool fan

illinoisboy24 said:


> Is anyone on here from the richland county area. I’m new to this area and would like to know some places to go other than the parks since we can’t go to them.


Sorry I don’t but there have been finds in the surrounding co so get out the camouflage


----------



## illinoisboy24

Found four today in richland county , blacks and they were very fresh. Don’t have a receipt for proof tho


----------



## hopppalong

first one of the year in central Illinois Woodford county


----------



## jaybo

I'm beginning to think this could be an early year, judging from the previous post and the above-normal temps forecast for the next week. South of Chicago I'm finding chives, ramps and clusters of garlic mustard, which started showing up last week.


----------



## northcentral

hopppalong said:


> first one of the year in central Illinois Woodford county
> View attachment 26560


That is awesome. Is this a spot you generally go to first or this a random? Im on the other side of the river but typically dont go to my spot for another 2 weeks?


----------



## Tool fan

OK here’s a little update from my area


----------



## wade

anyone going today or over the weekend


----------



## Tool fan

Plan on going to a spot this weekend not expecting to find any just to scout wish me luck


----------



## Jansky22

So far in central IL ...ground is still quiet East of IL river.....don’t even here the turkeys yet


----------



## Toastyjakes

Took a trip into the woods after work for a quick peak as they have become very green in the last couple days... Leaves starting, grass growing, surprisingly mayapples are up and good sized already.. and then I ran into it and am here to tell you, I'll be on the woods everyday this week lol


----------



## Tool fan

What co toasty


----------



## Toastyjakes

Those shots were Hancock County, tomorrow I travel to Cass to my sure fire early spot


----------



## ckorte

Just starting in Madison county


----------



## Tool fan

So about 100 miles south give or take a few


----------



## Tool fan

What I seen in my neck of the woods
Probably a few weeks with this cold snap


----------



## judgebutkus




----------



## judgebutkus

The above are a few Pics of the 150 plus blacks I found in Southern Illinois April 2, 2020


----------



## Jansky22

Toastyjakes said:


> Those shots were Hancock County, tomorrow I travel to Cass to my sure fire early spot[/QUOT


----------



## Jansky22

Public land in Illinois closed and conservation police writing tickets as well as ticketing trespassers on private ground


----------



## Tool fan

Jansky22 said:


> Public land in Illinois closed and conservation police writing tickets as well as ticketing trespassers on private ground


Not in ri co I have a park a half block from my house there’s ten people there as we speak


----------



## Tool fan

Walking dogs jogging you name it parents with kids playing on play ground


----------



## judgebutkus

It is my understanding that state parks are closed, not Federal land.


----------



## sharky597

According to IDNR certain federal land is closed. Google "IDNR current dnr closures". For some reason I wasn't allowed to post the link on here.


----------



## morelsxs

sharky597 said:


> According to IDNR certain federal land is closed. Google "IDNR current dnr closures". For some reason I wasn't allowed to post the link on here.


You should be able to post the link if you remove the w w w or the h t t p s


----------



## noskydaddy

judgebutkus said:


> The above are a few Pics of the 150 plus blacks I found in Southern Illinois April 2, 2020


You do good in the beech trees @judgebutkus ? For blacks?


----------



## Velvetmaggot

Found April 7,2020 in Jersey/Madison county area.


----------



## Tool fan

Velvetmaggot said:


> View attachment 27568
> View attachment 27568
> Found April 7,2020 in Jersey/Madison county area.
> View attachment 27568


Ty for the update


----------



## Tool fan

Just an updated map let’s go il !!!!!


----------



## jparr

Hey all, I've been in the state for one year and I'm hoping to branch out this season and find some new spots. Has anyone had luck along the Iroquois River or just over the board in Willow slough or LaSalle? The spots I found last year are closed being on state land. Last year we went north to some topography, not much of that around here.

The above question about fed land. Not all fed land is closed. It is misleading on the state page. Mostly historic sites, campgrounds and day use areas are closed and the forest are assessing daily. General access is still permitted, but best to call the local office ahead to insure the area you plan to go is open. As it stands the Fed offices remain open, but are not letting people in the buildings at most locations.


----------



## Tool fan

jparr said:


> Hey all, I've been in the state for one year and I'm hoping to branch out this season and find some new spots. Has anyone had luck along the Iroquois River or just over the board in Willow slough or LaSalle? The spots I found last year are closed being on state land. Last year we went north to some topography, not much of that around here.
> 
> The above question about fed land. Not all fed land is closed. It is misleading on the state page. Mostly historic sites, campgrounds and day use areas are closed and the forest are assessing daily. General access is still permitted, but best to call the local office ahead to insure the area you plan to go is open. As it stands the Fed offices remain open, but are not letting people in the buildings at most locations.


Ty for the information and I’ve never hunted in that area so sorry I’m no help to you


----------



## hopppalong

northcentral said:


> That is awesome. Is this a spot you generally go to first or this a random? Im on the other side of the river but typically dont go to my spot for another 2 weeks?


first place I go every year sandy soil full sun


----------



## hopppalong

hopppalong said:


> first one of the year in central Illinois Woodford county
> View attachment 26560





hopppalong said:


> first one of the year in central Illinois Woodford county
> View attachment 26560











my daughter made it in a magazine with her huge greys from last year


----------



## ckorte

Pretty good day here


----------



## rdbrds

ckorte said:


> View attachment 27706
> View attachment 27704
> View attachment 27702
> Pretty good day here


korte is an stl name, Madison county?


----------



## ckorte

rdbrds said:


> korte is an stl name, Madison county?


Yep. Highland where all the Korte’s are.


----------



## Tool fan

Seen a video of thumb size grays in the quad cities didn’t say city but I will be checking my earliest spot and will have to go @wade mode for this one will let you know


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> Seen a video of thumb size grays in the quad cities didn’t say city but I will be checking my earliest spot and will have to go @wade mode for this one will let you know


Don't forget the TP. Not for what you are thinking, though.
You can use it to bribe the local constabulary in case of apprehension.


----------



## Tool fan

Right!!!!!


----------



## poodleinhandbag

Sangamon County, Springfield. Found about 55 the last 3 days.


----------



## Tool fan

Just starting here in the quad cities this is what im seeing


----------



## Inthewild

Tool fan said:


> Just starting here in the quad cities this is what im seeing
> View attachment 27998
> View attachment 28000
> View attachment 28002
> View attachment 28004
> View attachment 28006
> View attachment 28008
> View attachment 28010
> View attachment 28012


@Tool fan It is kinda a dumb idea, but pick a Devils Urn and rub the inside with a finger. If in very little wind, you will see the spores released. Kinda cool. What else would you do with a Urn? ITW


----------



## Tool fan

Inthewild said:


> @Tool fan It is kinda a dumb idea, but pick a Devils Urn and rub the inside with a finger. If in very little wind, you will see the spores released. Kinda cool. What else would you do with a Urn? ITW


People actually eat this I have not tried nor will I but I will try the spore thing


----------



## Inthewild

Tool fan said:


> People actually eat this I have not tried nor will I but I will try the spore thing


I'm sure we've stuck our finger in worse!!! Yuck, yuck, yuck.


----------



## Tool fan

Inthewild said:


> I'm sure we've stuck our finger in worse!!! Yuck, yuck, yuck.


Is sure of that


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> Is sure of that


Some of us have _eaten_ worse.
That is why i don't drink tequila anymore.


----------



## Already Gone

New "Code of the Road" for shroomers:

Camouflage never goes out of style.
Avoid detection at all cost.
If you are lucky enough to spot me, wave or nod and go the other way.
Social distancing dictates that if you are within range of my shroomin' stick, prepare for it's wrath.


----------



## poodleinhandbag

Easter finds in Springfield!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Already Gone said:


> New "Code of the Road" for shroomers:
> 
> Camouflage never goes out of style.
> Avoid detection at all cost.
> If you are lucky enough to spot me, wave or nod and go the other way.
> Social distancing dictates that if you are within range of my shroomin' stick, prepare for it's wrath.


Yeah! I hunt quite a bit in a local "metropark" where, supposedly, no "hunting or gathering" is supposed to take place! What nonsense! There are lots of us out there. And we can always spot each other, and trade knowing looks when we do! We know who we are!


----------



## Tool fan

shroomsearcher said:


> Yeah! I hunt quite a bit in a local "metropark" where, supposedly, no "hunting or gathering" is supposed to take place! What nonsense! There are lots of us out there. And we can always spot each other, and trade knowing looks when we do! We know who we are!


 got that right and we all ways ask us any luck and our answers are always the same nah few little ones


----------



## judgebutkus

noskydaddy said:


> You do good in the beech trees @judgebutkus ? For blacks?


I know it's crazy, but this particular woods produces blacks every year near beech and pine thickets.


----------



## ckorte

My spots aren’t producing as well as last year so far found about 20 in 2 hours.


----------



## Already Gone

Not exactly the color we want to see on the ol' indicator tree.


----------



## Tool fan

No I wouldn’t think so


----------



## rdbrds

Tool fan said:


> No I wouldn’t think so
> View attachment 28518


last year the Peoria area had 5 inches of snow on April 14th and I still had a decent morel season!! It could be worse


----------



## Tool fan

rdbrds said:


> last year the Peoria area had 5 inches of snow on April 14th and I still had a decent morel season!! It could be worse


I tried a park somewhere around there I think last year was it jubilee or something like that hard when you go to new places sometimes I think we found a few but I have a question for you where they up already when the snow hit ? Ty in advance


----------



## rdbrds

Tool fan said:


> I tried a park somewhere around there I think last year was it jubilee or something like that hard when you go to new places sometimes I think we found a few but I have a question for you where they up already when the snow hit ? Ty in advance


yeah Jubilee, as far as I know most parks are closed in the Peoria area this year , can't tell you if they were up b4 the snow our area doesn't turn on till about now and nothing to brag about till end of the month or so, the first day i walk for mushrooms is the 18th, for only one reason, I hate getting skunked, hahahahaha


----------



## Velvetmaggot

Found 4/15/2020 Jersey/Madison county.


----------



## Tool fan

rdbrds said:


> yeah Jubilee, as far as I know most parks are closed in the Peoria area this year , can't tell you if they were up b4 the snow our area doesn't turn on till about now and nothing to brag about till end of the month or so, the first day i walk for mushrooms is the 18th, for only one reason, I hate getting skunked, hahahahaha


Ya I know the feeling the thing is I found on only my third time to the woods but just little pinkies as I call them so was just hoping it did little to no damage


----------



## northcentral

rdbrds said:


> yeah Jubilee, as far as I know most parks are closed in the Peoria area this year , can't tell you if they were up b4 the snow our area doesn't turn on till about now and nothing to brag about till end of the month or so, the first day i walk for mushrooms is the 18th, for only one reason, I hate getting skunked, hahahahaha


Last year was a record year in Peoria Area. I was finding everywhere. I think we ended up with nearly 20lbs over a week of hunting. Granted our honey hole produced a ton. Jubilee is def closed at this time as I drove past it on the way to Snake Den Hollow near Dahinda, IL. I think for the most part it is still 10-14 days from a true start here. I will go to my honey hole in a few days to see if the first have come up. Last year it was Apr 24 when I went out to my spot and saw tiny greys. it wasnt until May 4th when they were EVERYWHERE


----------



## rdbrds

northcentral said:


> Last year was a record year in Peoria Area. I was finding everywhere. I think we ended up with nearly 20lbs over a week of hunting. Granted our honey hole produced a ton. Jubilee is def closed at this time as I drove past it on the way to Snake Den Hollow near Dahinda, IL. I think for the most part it is still 10-14 days from a true start here. I will go to my honey hole in a few days to see if the first have come up. Last year it was Apr 24 when I went out to my spot and saw tiny greys. it wasnt until May 4th when they were EVERYWHERE


agree, we were good till about the 20th of May last year,, good area out where you are at


----------



## goshawk75

Velvetmaggot said:


> Found 4/15/2020 Jersey/Madison county.


Did you only find one there maggot? One more than I've found in central IL.


----------



## Tool fan

Well here’s an update on il fb with this snow we are hoping for a huge flush this week with the warmer temps and all this moisture should be on real real soon going out tomorrow will give updates for my area


----------



## wade

poodleinhandbag said:


> Sangamon County, Springfield. Found about 55 the last 3 days.


oh..Man those are looking really Good
Thank You for Reporting to all of us


----------



## fungiforager

Vermillion county today.....sorry so many pics but they were so beautiful and the 1st black morels my wife and I have ever found


----------



## Already Gone

fungiforager said:


> sorry so many pics


What are you - Canadian or something?!
No need to apologize for mycoporn.

Three years ago today i was picking a mix of greys and yellows.
Not this year. Too many late cold fronts.
It will be at least Wednesday before i even look(yeah, right) and that is only because i will be after ramp greens.
I do not expect much for at least a week.


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> What are you - Canadian or something?!
> No need to apologize for mycoporn.
> 
> Three years ago today i was picking a mix of greys and yellows.
> Not this year. Too many late cold fronts.
> It will be at least Wednesday before i even look(yeah, right) and that is only because i will be after ramp greens.
> I do not expect much for at least a week.


Gone it should be very soon !!!!!


----------



## fungiforager

Already Gone said:


> What are you - Canadian or something?!
> No need to apologize for mycoporn.
> 
> Three years ago today i was picking a mix of greys and yellows.
> Not this year. Too many late cold fronts.
> It will be at least Wednesday before i even look(yeah, right) and that is only because i will be after ramp greens.
> I do not expect much for at least a week.


Should I check that same spot I found the black morels for grey's and yellows later?


----------



## Already Gone

fungiforager said:


> Should I check that same spot I found the black morels for grey's and yellows later?


Does Pinocchio have a wooden willy?
Especially if they were around dead elm.


----------



## northcentral

I am headed out on Saturday in Peoria. Thinking that next week will be better but the ones that are up already wont be quality if I wait that long. I know some have been up since at least Apr 19. Anyone else having decent finds in central IL?


----------



## Tool fan

Well buy what I’m seeing need some ran in NE il but found these so you might want to go have a look there not big but I’m hunting pretty far north of you


----------



## Tool fan

And here’s an updated fb map


----------



## Already Gone

I can't believe how many of you folks like gritty morels.
A knife and a 1" paint brush will solve this. I brush 'em off before i bag 'em.


----------



## Tool fan

Bah a little rinse and there gtg


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> Bah a little rinse and there gtg


I hunt some sandy soil. A brush is a beautiful thing.
If you don't cut them, you can't leave "stumps for chumps".
I will be out for the first time after this rain they are promising for Saturday.
The woods be pretty parched and they are calling for up to 2".
Should rock...


----------



## Tool fan

I always use a knife because i carry enough stuff I don’t need to add dirt weight lol I hope we get the rain


----------



## fungiforager

Found a couple baby grey's and a gyromitra in cook county today


----------



## fungiforager

Good news shroomers Pritzker just said state parks are re-opened may 1st!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

fungiforager said:


> Vermillion county today.....sorry so many pics but they were so beautiful and the 1st black morels my wife and I have ever found





Already Gone said:


> What are you - Canadian or something?!
> No need to apologize for mycoporn.
> 
> Three years ago today i was picking a mix of greys and yellows.
> Not this year. Too many late cold fronts.
> It will be at least Wednesday before i even look(yeah, right) and that is only because i will be after ramp greens.
> I do not expect much for at least a week.


Forager, NEVER apologize for posting too many pics! We love seeing them!



Tool fan said:


> Bah a little rinse and there gtg


I figure start clean, end clean. I went to Dollar General and bought a cheap makeup brush (VERY soft) for a buck! If the shroom needs a quick brush, it does the job. Put one dirty shroom into a bag, they all end up dirty!


----------



## fungiforager

fungiforager said:


> Found a couple baby grey's and a gyromitra in cook county today


----------



## illinoisboy24

Any Richland county finds. I haven’t found squat, have some spots up north but I think this cold weather we have had has effected a few counties this year. I know they r killing them south and west of me. Just seems like the Illinois Indiana border counties aren’t doing that good from what I’ve seen


----------



## Already Gone

illinoisboy24 said:


> Any Richland county finds. I haven’t found squat, have some spots up north but I think this cold weather we have had has effected a few counties this year. I know they r killing them south and west of me. Just seems like the Illinois Indiana border counties aren’t doing that good from what I’ve seen


It's been dry according to friends in the area. This rain should help if you get enough of it.
Tell those white squirrels that i said hello.


----------



## Already Gone

The wife is complaining about dandelions.
The ol' indicator tree has flower buds on it.
It is raining with a chance of at least an inch.
Most of my woodland camo got doused with Sawyer's yesterday.
The shroomin' staff got a fresh(third) coat of stain and a brass tip(12g shell).
The vest is filled with snacks, water, a knife, a brush, a spare battery for the cell phone, and several mesh bags.
I can almost taste them.


----------



## MelloMush

fungiforager said:


> View attachment 30152


What town? I’m in Glenview and my typically spot shows no signs of anything!


----------



## Velvetmaggot

Found in Madison/Jersey county area. I’ve found many. Almost getting bored with eating them...nahh, not really.


----------



## Already Gone




----------



## Already Gone

All found near one elm stump(cut last year) in a sunny spot in central Kendall County.
It's still early - but the skunk is out of the boat.


----------



## Already Gone

Our indicator tree has it's first blossoms(top center).


----------



## Already Gone




----------



## Already Gone

From Dale Bowman of the _Chicago Sun-Times_:

"with no turkey hunting at the IDNR sites that reopen, no longer do morel foragers or birdwatchers need to wait until 1 p.m. to begin wandering the woods and fields. They can begin doing so at dawn on May 1 at those sites
reopening."

This may be a bit late for our southern brethren and sistren.


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> From Dale Bowman of the _Chicago Sun-Times_:
> 
> "with no turkey hunting at the IDNR sites that reopen, no longer do morel foragers or birdwatchers need to wait until 1 p.m. to begin wandering the woods and fields. They can begin doing so at dawn on May 1 at those sites
> reopening."
> 
> This may be a bit late for our southern brethren and sistren.


Let’s hope so I have some good spots I can’t get to atm


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> View attachment 30772


Do they smell like cauliflower?


----------



## Tool fan

Tool fan said:


> Do they smell like cauliflower?


i found something that looks similar but no bulb and smelled like cauliflower


----------



## Tool fan

And just two leaves


----------



## jg010682

Tool fan said:


> Do they smell like cauliflower?


They should have a white bulb at the end and have a pretty strong smell of garlic and onion to them there are 2 types the one from that pic is the ones with skinny leaves and the other has wider darker green leaves with red or pink at the base


----------



## Already Gone

jg010682 said:


> They should have a white buld at the end and have a pretty strong smell of garlic and onion to them there are 2 types the one from that poc is the ones with skinny leaves and the other has wider darker green leaves with red or pink at the base


Good eye. I was near my "red patch" today. I will go back in a few days and snap a pic so folks can see the difference.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Tool fan said:


> Do they smell like cauliflower?





Tool fan said:


> i found something that looks similar but no bulb and smelled like cauliflower





jg010682 said:


> They should have a white bulb at the end and have a pretty strong smell of garlic and onion to them there are 2 types the one from that pic is the ones with skinny leaves and the other has wider darker green leaves with red or pink at the base


I kind of wondered what we were looking at there. I thought those might be ramps, but they look quite a bit different than the ones I find around here. All I've ever found are the "red lower stem" variety. Never the white stem. Took a walk in a patch of woods today that features a mix of sycamore and black cherry. It's a low spot with a little trickle of a creek flowing through it, and a look toward the south/southwest. The undergrowth was up pretty high. but I went to check it out. The place was chock full of Virginia Bluebell, and ramps! Acres and acres of them!


----------



## wade

fungiforager said:


> Good news shroomers Pritzker just said state parks are re-opened may 1st!!


ok..but Stealth Hunting was Better with parks Closed...Right


----------



## northcentral

Its going to be on here in Peoria area. Went out Sunday, 4/26 and found 2.5lbs in about 2 hours. We probably left about half so looking forward to going out thursday and friday! Good luck to everyone out there


----------



## Tool fan

northcentral said:


> Its going to be on here in Peoria area. Went out Sunday, 4/26 and found 2.5lbs in about 2 hours. We probably left about half so looking forward to going out thursday and friday! Good luck to everyone out there


What do you think of jubilee?


----------



## sharky597

Found about 20 greys/ small yellows early this morning and a whole mess of deer shields, with one of my sons, here in Lasalle County. Should be good this weekend.


----------



## jg010682

sharky597 said:


> Found about 20 greys/ small yellows early this morning and a whole mess of deer shields, with one of my sons this morning, here in Lasalle County. Should be good this weekend.


What are deer shields or did you mean sheds?


----------



## sharky597

jg010682 said:


> What are deer shields or did you mean sheds?


Deer shield/ fawn mushrooms. Brownish curved cap when they first pop. Have a slight radish taste to them so I like to use them in stock or caramelize them. Edit: Forgot to mention that they have close white gills (slightly pink when mature) with a ring separating the stem from the gills.


----------



## Tool fan

This might be one didn’t do a spore print but doesn’t have a defined circle around the gills near the stem nor would I EAT ANY WILD MUSHROOM 
Without proper identification from multiple sources


----------



## sharky597

Tool fan said:


> This might be one didn’t do a spore print but doesn’t have a defined circle around the gills near the stem nor would I EAT ANY WILD MUSHROOM
> Without proper identification from multiple sources
> View attachment 31068


Doesn't look like it. No defined ring between the stem and gills. Also those gills look tan not white or pinkish. I've been collecting and eating deer shields for over 35 years. Edit: Wife & I still have tickets to the postponed TOOL Moline show. Saw them at the UC over the winter. Were you gonna go to that Moline show too?


----------



## northcentral

Tool fan said:


> What do you think of jubilee?


Should have a good amount out there. The main entrances have been closed due to the quarantine. I would assume some people have probably parked their car as close to the park as possible to find some though. Not sure if there will be a mass of people out there friday morning or not. If you are going to make it that way, I would get there early.


----------



## Tool fan

View attachment 31062
This might be one didn’t do a spore print but doesn’t have a defined circle around the gills near the stem nor would I EAT ANY WILD MUSHROOM 
Without proper identification from multiple sources 


sharky597 said:


> Doesn't look like it. No defined ring between the stem and gills. Also those gills look tan not white or pinkish. I've been collecting and eating deer shields for over 35 years. Edit: Wife & I still have tickets to the postponed TOOL Moline show. Saw them at the UC over the winter. Were you gonna go to that Moline show too?


yes live down the street
This will be over ten of fifteen times just seen them in saint Louis few months ago or it seems like it it was before fear inoculum seem them here last time also was a good show


----------



## Tool fan

northcentral said:


> Should have a good amount out there. The main entrances have been closed due to the quarantine. I would assume some people have probably parked their car as close to the park as possible to find some though. Not sure if there will be a mass of people out there friday morning or not. If you are going to make it that way, I would get there early.


Ya saying gate open at nine going to get there a lil early though I went last year there but it was turkey season and had to wait but we found a few







was still early last year
Thinking should be right on time now or after this rain


----------



## goshawk75

Tool fan said:


> What do you think of jubilee?


They can be found there but plan on a lot of company.


----------



## sharky597

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 31062
> 
> yes live down the street
> This will be over ten of fifteen times just seen them in saint Louis few months ago or it seems like it it was before fear inoculum seem them here last time also was a good show


That STL show was last May. I was at that one too. Good luck this coming week.


----------



## sharky597

jg010682 said:


> They should have a white bulb at the end and have a pretty strong smell of garlic and onion to them there are 2 types the one from that pic is the ones with skinny leaves and the other has wider darker green leaves with red or pink at the base


I have a huge patch of the skinny leaved variety that grow around a tree in my back yard every year. I like cutting them up in my salad.


----------



## Tool fan

goshawk75 said:


> They can be found there but plan on a lot of company.


Going to be there at sunrise to beat some of the crowd


----------



## Tool fan

And if it’s to full then on to site m noway that will be full way to big


----------



## Tool fan

sharky597 said:


> That STL show was last May. I was at that one too. Good luck this coming week.


Thank you you the same Some of my prize possessions from shows have about five or six more in tubes framing is expensive


----------



## EagleEye

Found 10 on Monday and got these guys today. Thought I was early but they are out! All found in dupage county


----------



## Kbart

Tool fan said:


> Thank you you the same Some of my prize possessions from shows have about five or six more in tubes framing is expensive
> View attachment 31268
> View attachment 31270
> View attachment 31272
> View attachment 31274
> View attachment 31276
> View attachment 31278


Tubes framing is expensive? huh?


----------



## Already Gone

I was in the woods before dawn but left about 7:30am. The wind picked up and after i heard the second very large branch crash to the ground, it seemed like a good time to get the Hell out of Dodge.


----------



## Tool fan

Kbart said:


> Tubes framing is expensive? huh?


Like cardboard tubes to keep them safe
And frames for posters are expensive


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> View attachment 31564
> View attachment 31566
> 
> 
> I was in the woods before dawn but left about 7:30am. The wind picked up and after i heard the second very large branch crash to the ground, it seemed like a good time to get the Hell out of Dodge.


Looking good buddy May have to head your way soon my wife’s parents 
Live just outside Rockford in a little town called Faredale


----------



## rookiemistake19

Drove down from Wisconsin today to hunt the "opener" tomorrow. Along the way I found a place that wasn't closed. Glad I stopped. Thought it was going to be my first season without any in April. Buzzer beater.


----------



## Tool fan

rookiemistake19 said:


> View attachment 31730
> 
> Drove down from Wisconsin today to hunt the "opener" tomorrow. Along the way I found a place that wasn't closed. Glad I stopped. Thought it was going to be my first season without any in April. Buzzer beater.


Where u going if I may ask


----------



## rookiemistake19

Not too sure. Unfortunately I found those a ways north of the airbnb I rented. So it didn't help me figure out tomorrow. Staying in eastern Fulton county. Maybe Banner marsh, further south, or back north where I was today. It's a decision for the morning tbh. Didn't really have time to scout like I had planned as the detour in the woods used up my daylight. 

Good luck!


Tool fan said:


> Where u going if I may ask


----------



## sharky597

rookiemistake19 said:


> Not too sure. Unfortunately I found those a ways north of the airbnb I rented. So it didn't help me figure out tomorrow. Staying in eastern Fulton county. Maybe Banner marsh, further south, or back north where I was today. It's a decision for the morning tbh. Didn't really have time to scout like I had planned as the detour in the woods used up my daylight.
> 
> Good luck!


Worked a big job at Duck Creek Station years ago so I spent a lot of time at Banner Marsh. There are some decent spots in that area.


----------



## goshawk75

rookiemistake19 said:


> Not too sure. Unfortunately I found those a ways north of the airbnb I rented. So it didn't help me figure out tomorrow. Staying in eastern Fulton county. Maybe Banner marsh, further south, or back north where I was today. It's a decision for the morning tbh. Didn't really have time to scout like I had planned as the detour in the woods used up my daylight.
> 
> Good luck!


Better double check on Banner Marsh. It is not on the DNR list of sites reopening.


----------



## rookiemistake19

Forget banner marah. Sorry guys not letting out my spot but the shroom gods have been good this morning. After driving 45 minutes I got to my spot right at 5:55, just in time to see the ranger opening the gate. Thought my phone was charging the whole drive. Cord fell out of the port shortly after take off and my phone was at 8%. Never being in the woods I'm in, I was a little skeptical going out with no phone so I parked near some woods, let my phone charge and poked around near my truck. And there, 25 yards from my truck was the best turn around start to a day of shroomin I've ever encountered.







Phones at 40% ! Time to shut er down and hit the woods for the day. Good luck all!


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> Looking good buddy May have to head your way soon my wife’s parents
> Live just outside Rockford in a little town called Faredale


They got whacked by a twister in 2015.
That is about an hour NW of here.
Enjoy The Kish.


----------



## Keith Anderson




----------



## Keith Anderson

Found 16 in rock falls


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> They got whacked by a twister in 2015.
> That is about an hour NW of here.
> Enjoy The Kish.


Ya the whole town was destroyed was sad cleaned up for weeks they are doing good though and have a new town pretty much was thinking of hitting up the woods by Dixon


----------



## Tool fan

Got a few in jubilee lots of people where there Peoria co


----------



## rookiemistake19

Ended the day pretty good for being my first time in the area. Probably crossed paths tool fan


----------



## Inthewild

jg010682 said:


> They should have a white bulb at the end and have a pretty strong smell of garlic and onion to them there are 2 types the one from that pic is the ones with skinny leaves and the other has wider darker green leaves with red or pink at the base


Ramps will come in 2 different forms in Wisconsin. Red and White stem. 2-3 leaves. Pronounced bulb on end. 

I am glad you asked: Which tastes better? In my opinion (which of course is open to standard rebuttal) is:
Red bulb starts mild onion/garlic and quickly wanes. Leaves start bitterish and wane to slight hot.
White bulb starts out strong onion and stays hot. Leaves starts bland and finishes slight hot. This is all based on uncooked plants.








I know, I didn't say which tastes better in my opinion, so sue me! lol


----------



## Midwest

Hello all just curious on what everyone’s thoughts are about tomorow and upcoming week for central Illinois and morel findings. Basically Macon county which I reside in. Just signed up as a member on here. Good luck to all and thanks for any replies


----------



## Tool fan

Midwest said:


> Hello all just curious on what everyone’s thoughts are about tomorow and upcoming week for central Illinois and morel findings. Basically Macon county which I reside in. Just signed up as a member on here. Good luck to all and thanks for any replies


I would guess your season should be winding down


----------



## fungiforager

wade said:


> ok..but Stealth Hunting was Better with parks Closed...Right


My wife talked me out of going unfortunately. The park officially open at 6:30 am yesterday I went to one of my honey holes only to feel my heart drop in my stomach.....I see cut stumps everywhere. My spot had been found but not thoroughly picked. I must have stopped counting around 20 stumps i was so upset. I found 10 decent sized yellows that managed to stay hidden. My wife made her inconspicuous "I found some" call a 100 or so feet away and another spot that usually only produces a few produced a decent amount.


----------



## fungiforager

MelloMush said:


> What town? I’m in Glenview and my typically spot shows no signs of anything!


Sorry so late, south of i-80


----------



## fungiforager

Already Gone said:


> I hunt some sandy soil. A brush is a beautiful thing.
> If you don't cut them, you can't leave "stumps for chumps".
> I will be out for the first time after this rain they are promising for Saturday.
> The woods be pretty parched and they are calling for up to 2".
> Should rock...


So.......hunted near the dunes today......wish I had a brush for a few


----------



## EagleEye

Found a little over 150 today in whiteside county. 80 of them were found around 1 dead elm! Couldn't believe it. Felt like a kid in a candy store. Seems like the past 3 years have been getting better and better.


----------



## Already Gone

fungiforager said:


> So.......hunted near the dunes today......wish I had a brush for a few
> View attachment 32270


They're dirt cheap...


----------



## fungiforager

Headed out to a local spot. I've got competition at it but it's an older gentleman who isnt too able bodied. My wife has convinced me to be kind and leave the easily accessible ones for him. I reluctantly agreed acknowledging a new spot we've found will make up for what we leave for Old Man Morel. Good luck out there ppl.


----------



## goshawk75

Finding some around Peoria.


----------



## Already Gone

Here is that patch of red ramps:







The goods from the woods:







Morels, butter, iron:







These were the first fresh-cooked of the year for me and
it was worth every painful step!


----------



## Tool fan

Forgot to post yesterday







rock island county 5/6/2020


----------



## rdbrds

goshawk75 said:


> Finding some around Peoria.





goshawk75 said:


> Finding some around Peoria.


----------



## rdbrds

been having a great last week in Tazewell around farmdale park


----------



## goshawk75

rdbrds said:


> been having a great last week in Tazewell around farmdale park


You're doing good. Farmdale is some tough sleddin' with all the competition.


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> Here is that patch of red ramps:
> View attachment 33134
> 
> The goods from the woods:
> View attachment 33136
> 
> Morels, butter, iron:
> View attachment 33138
> 
> These were the first fresh-cooked of the year for me and
> it was worth every painful step!


looking good old buddy
Keep it up


----------



## Janelle Riegel

Tool fan said:


> just wanted to start up the new thread


----------



## Janelle Riegel

Got some yesterday, conservation is closed, so I got dropped off


----------



## Tool fan

Out as we speak joy il


----------



## Tool fan

On top of the hill from last one crazy


----------



## Janelle Riegel

Tool fan said:


> On top of the hill from last one crazy
> View attachment 33252


----------



## Janelle Riegel

Aww just a little guy good eye!!!


----------



## Tool fan

Well had a good day here are the totals kind of interesting but it shows its all about the tress private land no elms or ash joy il







rock island county all dead/dying elms


----------



## rdbrds

Wow!! huge difference, taking the weekend off from hunting then back at it Monday, still another good week in knox, tazewell, and peoria counties


----------



## Tool fan

Rock island county today


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> looking good old buddy
> Keep it up


You been talkin' to my wife?


----------



## Tool fan

Hahaha


----------



## Tool fan

@Already Gone I thought you said you lived in aurora how’s the picking been going or are you done for the year?


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> @Already Gone I thought you said you lived in aurora how’s the picking been going or are you done for the year?


I do live in Aurora. Like many others, i don't hunt weekends. Too many "trunk-slammin' fudgies" with apologies to one Larry Lonik. It was too cold and rainy for my ancient arse yesterday. It is warm today, but i have business to wrangle. Tomorrow should be productive. So far, only one yellow from a sunny and sheltered spot. We should have another week at least. Don't waste your time with public land around here. It looks like locusts came thru hungry.


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> I do live in Aurora. Like many others, i don't hunt weekends. Too many "trunk-slammin' fudgies" with apologies to one Larry Lonik. It was too cold and rainy for my ancient arse yesterday. It is warm today, but i have business to wrangle. Tomorrow should be productive. So far, only one yellow from a sunny and sheltered spot. We should have another week at least. Don't waste your time with public land around here. It looks like locusts came thru hungry.


No I wasn’t coming there just trying to figure out where to go this coming weekend around the kish yesterday there where five or six cars out there but Idk if they where walking or hunting was to cold and raining didn’t explore might have to drive to Wisconsin but idk still doing research on best place to go going to stay at in-laws only hour from wis and ten fifteen minutes from five forest on the kish any thoughts on progression is appreciated ty


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> No I wasn’t coming there just trying to figure out where to go this coming weekend around the kish yesterday there where five or six cars out there but Idk if they where walking or hunting was to cold and raining didn’t explore might have to drive to Wisconsin but idk still doing research on best place to go going to stay at in-laws only hour from wis and ten fifteen minutes from five forest on the kish any thoughts on progression is appreciated ty


If forced to venture a guess, i would say that area ought to be good for at least a week, maybe ten days.


----------



## Already Gone

A couple were fresh - but most were dry and/or frostbit.
All are in the dehydrator already.
C'mon, rain!


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> View attachment 33800
> 
> A couple were fresh - but most were dry and/or frostbit.
> All are in the dehydrator already.
> C'mon, rain!


 rain tonight ya ?


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> rain tonight ya ?


In the morning and most of the day. They say.


----------



## Already Gone

Well, the NWS was right. We got a good soaker. Even a blind squirrel...


----------



## rdbrds

Got out for a bit yesterday in Tazewell, close to farmdale park area, and came away with a couple dozen!! This big rain and warm temps should make one last nice flush or nothing.. take the weekend off and walk Monday thru wednesday then put the sack away.. been an awesome morel season, like none b4 and I am 65 years old. Good Luck


----------



## Tool fan

Just a tease atm Winnebago co


----------



## saharadweller

Already Gone said:


> I do live in Aurora. Like many others, i don't hunt weekends. Too many "trunk-slammin' fudgies" with apologies to one Larry Lonik. It was too cold and rainy for my ancient arse yesterday. It is warm today, but i have business to wrangle. Tomorrow should be productive. So far, only one yellow from a sunny and sheltered spot. We should have another week at least. Don't waste your time with public land around here. It looks like locusts came thru hungry.


It is always great to see Larry Lonik's name mentioned.


----------



## Already Gone

saharadweller said:


> It is always great to see Larry Lonik's name mentioned.


Tree was the best. I had all of his books. There wasn't much info available back then. I actually bought him lunch and a couple libations a few years back in Magnolia. He autographed a book for my shroomin' partner: To Luke, the blindest piece-of-sh!t in the forest. Love, Larry. 
Got out for an hour this afternoon.


----------



## Already Gone

First correct ID gets a kewpie doll.


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> First correct ID gets a kewpie doll.
> View attachment 33988
> 
> View attachment 33986


Cedar apple
Hornets nest 
Idk


----------



## Already Gone

In my best Ed McMahon: You are correct, sir!
That thing that looks like a burnt golf ball is what is left after the "fruit" falls off.
Blonde, brunette, redhead, or purple hair on that doll, Boss?


----------



## Loren Field

Tool fan said:


> just wanted to start up the new thread


Wondering about hunting at night. Looking to pick someone brain about it.


----------



## Tool fan

Loren Field said:


> Wondering about hunting at night. Looking to pick someone brain about it.


Well I have never done it but will say this the only advantage of hunting at night is no other hunters disadvantages can’t see logs in the grass and things hidden in the brush 
More spiders are active opossums ***** muskrats ya I say Noty


----------



## Already Gone

Aside from the fact that you cannot see the light coming through the canopy to identify where the dead elms are, i have but one word: skunks.


----------



## Already Gone

Two hours well spent. I think we have had enough rain, thank you.








These are pretty brittle. Guess we better cook'em all. Pilsner please!


----------



## EagleEye

Found these big guys yesterday in thick brush. Biggest I've ever found. Ground foliage is coming in thick with all the rain. Hoping another couple weeks to continue finding some?


----------



## Tool fan

EagleEye said:


> Found these big guys yesterday in thick brush. Biggest I've ever found. Ground foliage is coming in thick with all the rain. Hoping another couple weeks to continue finding some?


I wouldn’t think so with hot weather coming in but maybe some fresh pops 
With the cool wet weather currently


----------



## Already Gone

EagleEye said:


> Found these big guys yesterday in thick brush. Biggest I've ever found. Ground foliage is coming in thick with all the rain. Hoping another couple weeks to continue finding some?


When you find those, it's damned near over. Days at best.

Where you iz?


----------



## EagleEye

I'm out of streamwood in cook county. Either way, I cant complain about this season. Maybe get another trip or 2 just to see what all the rain does.


----------



## Already Gone

EagleEye said:


> I'm out of streamwood in cook county. Either way, I cant complain about this season. Maybe get another trip or 2 just to see what all the rain does.


Better hurry. It is time to go deep.
I used to work in that area. There were a ton of dead elms 28 years ago.


----------



## EagleEye

Tons of new growth guys! Went back to a few of my spots and counted well over 100 button size morels. I didnt pick any but am going to go back in a couple of days to see what the growth is like.


----------



## Already Gone




----------



## saharadweller

Already Gone said:


> Tree was the best. I had all of his books. There wasn't much info available back then. I actually bought him lunch and a couple libations a few years back in Magnolia. He autographed a book for my shroomin' partner: To Luke, the blindest piece-of-sh!t in the forest. Love, Larry.
> Got out for an hour this afternoon.
> View attachment 33948


I never met him, but have heard great stories. I was at the last two Magnolia events, all of the Henry events and all of the Ottawa events. Sad that the Illinois State Championship Hunt is finished. 

This year we, of course, did not travel for our mushroom hunts, but we had a great year here in the St. Louis area. 

What is the furthest North that you go to hunt? I think my friend is in Northern Michigan right now!


----------



## Already Gone

We used to travel to Columbia County(WI), but not any more.
I will be sixty-four soon - that terrain is a deal breaker these days.


----------



## rdbrds

What a great morel season in the Peoria area, they just kept coming, guess we don't need those 70 degree dys and 55 at night


----------

